Ask HN: What is your new year resolution? - blocked_again
======
csnewb
Grind enough leetcode to be able to get a new job, and to learn about
blockchain app development. Ideally, I'd get a job as a blockchain developer.

------
slater
1024x768

~~~
dabockster
Underrated.

------
dabockster
Be more aggressive in my job search. I need to move away from the online
applications and cold call some places. If they can cold call me, then I can
cold call them too.

------
rurban
Make more older maintenance releases, with backports of security patches.

Solution: Release date of first old maintenance release: 01-01-2018

------
starpilot
I make resolutions every other day, keep maybe 10% of them.

------
senatorobama
Improve my attractiveness by 10x.

